# Co-Sleeping with the FLU!!!



## EStraiton (Sep 6, 2005)

Well two of my three girls have tested positive for the flu... the oldest (12) is in her own bed and the youngest (22 mos) is in the bed with me. She sleeps in her crib often but likes to sleep with us sometimes as well - since she is sick she's been with me the entire time and daddy has moved into the spare bed. So far I haven't gotten sick.. I can't imagine how I won't get it though, she's been all over me for the last 2 days. Has anyone experienced this and NOT gotten sick? My middle dd is staying with grammy for another night until we get a bit better.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Our dd (she's 4) sleeps with us nearly every night at some point and there have been quite a few sicknesses I have not caught from her so there is hope for you!







Even when she was younger and nursing and laying on me around the clock I avoided the illnesses and I hope you do too!! Here's to a healthy and quick recovery!!


----------



## joli (Jan 18, 2006)

my ds just got over the flu and unfortunately I am now suffering from it. Sigh....








Joli


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Good healing and immunity vibes for you and your family


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joli*
my ds just got over the flu and unfortunately I am now suffering from it. Sigh....








Joli









You too


----------



## EStraiton (Sep 6, 2005)

Ugh dont say that! Its 4 a.m. and I'm up with dd... fever. I'm sneezing too -







I'm PRAYING I stay well. dd #3 is due to come home today and I have daycare children on Tuesday.


----------

